# Royal Canin Puppy food review



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi...

Ive always fed my dogs with royal canin! From the first till the last day! Its really good! Ive tried other ones...cheaper...and its not the same! My vet always recommended royal canin and my dogs seem to like it  i never had problems with diarreas or bladers...


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I echo the last post. Never had any problems with RC so stick with it to the end.


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nertz71 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Ive always fed my dogs with royal canin! From the first till the last day! Its really good! Ive tried other ones...cheaper...and its not the same! My vet always recommended royal canin and my dogs seem to like it  i never had problems with diarreas or bladers...


Thanks for the feedback! How is the growth of your dogs? Were they bulky or thin? Or just about right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Tricia said:


> I echo the last post. Never had any problems with RC so stick with it to the end.


Thanks for the reply! Just wondering what was your cup measurement upon feeding them when they were young(particularly 10 weeks old) I'm following the measurement stated in the pack and she gobbles it up immediately! Should I add more or do you think it's enough?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

I also want to ask if you've fed your puppy raw? I've heard it helps increase growth. Does it have drawbacks or disadvantages if I feed my girl some raw chicken?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a GR that died a month ago! She was almost 10 years old and ate RC from the first day! Never had hips or weight problems! My vet always sad she had the perfect weight! I recently rescued a GR and she was really really underweight and in three weeks she gAined the weight she needed! Shes perfect now ! There are other dogfood that ate as good as RC like Eukanuba and Proplan but you shouldnt be always changing dogfood...thata waht causes diarreas, cause dogs need time to adapt to the new food! Once you find a dogfood that your dog likes, makes him healthy and his coat look shinny stick with it till the end!


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

I never give raw meat to my dogs! Only their food! Cause that way you can control their weight and you know your giving them all the nutrients they need! I dont know if its good or bad...but I know that you have to control the puppys weight cause otherwise they may have hips problems in the future! Its common problem on this breed!


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

I also don't give raw meat and have never done so , but I do add green beans to bulk a bit more. So cannot comment on raw food. I am very particular to give just under the amount said on sack as we have had to watch Charlie's weight after the spey op. If she has had a load of exercise then I may give her a bit more. I tend to go by observation and , I suppose, intuition. You know your own dog.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I feed RC and Sadie loves it. I also like that they have breed specific foods so when Sadie turns 15 months I can switch her to the golden retriever RC. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My original breeder fed RC. When I adopted my girls, I switched them to Nutro and then Proplan. Personally, I would never feed RC to my dogs, there is too much junk in it. For a lot less money, PP Selects has similiar or better ingredients than RC.

Ingredients Royal Canin Golden Retriever Puppy
Chicken by-product meal, brewers rice, wheat gluten, corn, chicken fat, brown rice, wheat, corn gluten meal, natural flavours, powdered cellulose, dried beet pulp, fish oil, sodium silico aluminate, vegetable oil, potassium chloride, psyllium seed husk, fructooligosaccharides, sodium tripolyphosphate, calcium carbonate, salt...

I do NOT want by-product meal as the first ingredient and the main/only protein source. Also, too much rice, gluten, wheat, and corn. 

Officially my dogs, are fosters for the breeding program of a service dog organization, and all their dogs/puppies are fed PP. On the rare occasion that one of my puppies becomes available to the general public, the contracts states they may fed any high quality food with the exception of RC.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

Royal Canin is a fine food. If it ends up working well for him, I wouldn't change it. Please know that there's no food that works uniformly for every dog. It's just a fact that some dogs are going to react negatively (diarrhea, loose stool, more gas etc.) to any dog food on the planet. Some of these people complaining of diarrhea etc. with their dogs ended up in that situation though because they switched too quickly. The dogs need time to adjust. Absolutely make sure the transition is slow. Your dog's stomach will thank you.


----------



## chyna (Aug 21, 2013)

We feed our two girls (10 and 3 months old) RC Junior from the very beginning. They are both show dogs, so RC seemed like the best option. Some breeders in Ireland say it is not great and expensive and prefer local option Red Mills or Gain. We order our RC from the UK cheaper and it works out the same. I guess it also depends on a dog, not all the dogs will be fine with every food, our girls they both beautifully grow on RC, they love it, they look great and they're healthy and full of energy (and the poops look healthy).
Cadhla, the younger pup is also fed raw food once a day, to help her develop better. Also, I add salmon oil for the morning meal for both of them and they both have shiny coats.
One thing I would suggest - the recommended daily amount should vary on the dog, I feed my dogs a bit more (eg. instead 3 5/8 cup I give 4), as Lucy was too lean for a show dog. 
I would definitely recommend RC food!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

You can certainly buy brands of dog kibble with as good if not better ingredients at a cheaper price than Royal Canin.

Also, marketing breed specific brands is pretty much a gimmick. Do you really think the dietary needs of a golden retriever versus a labrador retriever are specific and require a different formula? It's a sham IMO.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MyBentley said:


> You can certainly buy brands of dog kibble with as good if not better ingredients at a cheaper price than Royal Canin.
> 
> Also, marketing breed specific brands is pretty much a gimmick. Do you really think the dietary needs of a golden retriever versus a labrador retriever are specific and require a different formula? It's a sham IMO.


And if you read the ingredients lists of the various formulas, they hardly vary. Check the Golden Retriever ingredients against the Large Breed ingredients. Probably little to no difference, yet you are probably paying a few bucks more per bag?


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've also read some benefits in feeding raw. Do you feed your puppies raw food at an early age like 8 weeks old? Can I feed her kibble in the morning and feed then raw for dinner? What should be the ratio?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

I know many people feed this food, and I understand it works for some dogs but personally, I wouldn't feed any prescription foods (science diet or royal canin) unless my dog had a medical problem.

Which formula are you feeding? The ingredient list tells a lot about the food.

I know your vet recommended it but did you know Veterinarians receive very little nutritional training? The training they do receive is often advocated by or even administered by the pet food companies. They receive commission when selling prescription foods and believe in it because it is what they were taught in vet school. A regular veterinarian took one nutrition class in college. Keep that in mind and do your research before sticking with feeding Royal Canin.


----------



## chyna (Aug 21, 2013)

codemonkey19 said:


> I've also read some benefits in feeding raw. Do you feed your puppies raw food at an early age like 8 weeks old? Can I feed her kibble in the morning and feed then raw for dinner? What should be the ratio?


My puppy was fed raw food from the very beginning by the breeder (her dogs are champions). She was fed chicken mince and we were advised to continue to do so. Now we give Cadhla for her dinner raw food (usually chicken/beef or duck/beef special raw food for dogs), as well as her kibbles 3x a day, in total she is fed 4 times. She is now almost 14 weeks, she's a big, strong girl and so far very healthy. 
Cadhla is fed 3x the amount of kibbles that she would eat if the last meal was consisted of kibbles as well, but instead we give her raw - the amount that should be given / by number of meals (depending on what the packaging says). This way she gets enough food and she is a happy, energetic puppy


----------

